# HELP - YAVOS/LLavos - sp? term from Ambrose's Citizen Soldiers



## curious (Jul 5, 2008)

listened to several hours of S. Ambrose's Citizen Soldiers today. Many references to US or allied planes or air forces used term YAVOS (LLavos?). We have no idea what this term refers to. Can someone clarify? Thanks much.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 5, 2008)

I believe they are referring to "Jabo". The word "Jabo" is derived from the German "Jäger-Bomber," or "fighter-bomber" (literally, "hunter-bomber").


----------



## curious (Jul 5, 2008)




----------

